# 2 Ponies sadly die in Horsebox fire on M55 today



## luckilotti (6 July 2013)

Sadly, a transporters horsebox caught fire today on the m55 motorway, it was carrying 2 ponies which had just been purchased from Clitheroe auctions. 
Tragically, the 2 ponies could not be saved. 
My thoughts go out to the transporter and to the ponies new owners. 

 

not much about it on the news sites yet 
http://www.lep.co.uk/news/local/horsebox-fire-causes-delays-on-m55-1-5832221


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (7 July 2013)

That's just so sad :-(( thankfully rare but so sad. RIP ponies and hope the driver is ok...


----------



## BorgRae (7 July 2013)

It was 3 ponies on board unfortunately  

Very very sad and a horrific situation for all involved. I dread to think what those poor ponies went through. 

RIP little ones, my thought are with all involved.


----------



## 1life (7 July 2013)

Poor, poor animals - doesn't bear thinking about - an utterly distressing situation to witness .


----------



## starryeyed (7 July 2013)

Oh god how awful  What a tragedy, poor, poor horses. My thoughts go out to all concerned, how terrible  x


----------



## Rollin (8 July 2013)

kirkhamlass said:



			Just to put the record straight...the person transporting these ponies was un licenced, was not insured as a transporter, nor had they the relevant grooms licence. 
They had crammed 3 ponies, not 2, into a small 2 pony horsebox. Not only were they overloaded with ponies but there were many adults and children on board.....an accident waiting to happen sadly.
		
Click to expand...

Poor poor ponies.  I did wonder when I saw the thread, how this could happen to a properly run transport operation.  Fire in the engine, time to get horse off back surely?


----------



## Sara2510 (8 July 2013)

I just want to put the record straight ! It was my aunties box that caught on fire on the m55 she IS registered and IS insured for her horse transport , It is very upsetting when people put false information on these forums when my auntie did everything she could , the box was on fire as she was driving she pulled onto the hard shoulder straight away , the 3 of them got out just in time before the whole wagon burst into flames (the wagon has 3 seats so not overloaded with people at all) they ran to safety the police/fireman said they were lucky to be Alive there was no way they could of got the poor horses off my auntie tried her best its a side loader also so couldn't if got them off the back


----------



## HaffiesRock (8 July 2013)

Sara2510 said:



			I just want to put the record straight ! It was my aunties box that caught on fire on the m55 she IS registered and IS insured for her horse transport , It is very upsetting when people put false information on these forums when my auntie did everything she could , the box was on fire as she was driving she pulled onto the hard shoulder straight away , the 3 of them got out just in time before the whole wagon burst into flames (the wagon has 3 seats so not overloaded with people at all) they ran to safety the police/fireman said they were lucky to be Alive there was no way they could of got the poor horses off my auntie tried her best its a side loader also so couldn't if got them off the back
		
Click to expand...

What a tragedy. I am so sorry to hear this.

I am also sorry that people have put false information on here, anything for a bit of drama and excitement.

I hope your auntie is OK. She must be so upset. x


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (8 July 2013)

So sorry Sarah

 RIP little ponies

  Sorry  the first lot of info was false.


----------



## Amymay (8 July 2013)

Absolutely devastating.


----------



## Sara2510 (8 July 2013)

Thank you it's very upsetting , false accusations saying she wasn't insured for this and that , she was , she had to live with the heart ache of losing them horses she was very thorough with that wagon as I had to miss the odd show as she had it in the garage for servicing ect


----------



## _GG_ (8 July 2013)

This thread may be a bit of a lesson in, "if you weren't directly involved or didn't see it with your own eyes"...it is worth checking facts or adding disclaimers before posting such strong statements on public forums.

That aside, I am very sorry to hear about this. Such a tragedy and accidents do happen. So so sad.


----------



## _GG_ (8 July 2013)

kirkhamlass said:



			Just to put the record straight...the person transporting these ponies was un licenced, was not insured as a transporter, nor had they the relevant grooms licence. 
They had crammed 3 ponies, not 2, into a small 2 pony horsebox. Not only were they overloaded with ponies but there were many adults and children on board.....an accident waiting to happen sadly.
		
Click to expand...

Did you come on here just to post this? Seems an odd first post.

Thoughts should be with the people involved only.


----------



## Sara2510 (8 July 2013)

Thank you to everyone she will appreciate the kind comments she never wants to transport horses again she's distraught and she loved doing it


----------



## _GG_ (8 July 2013)

Sara2510 said:



			Thank you to everyone she will appreciate the kind comments she never wants to transport horses again she's distraught and she loved doing it
		
Click to expand...

Time is a healer...just be there for her x


----------



## YasandCrystal (8 July 2013)

So sorry for everyone involved and the poor horses.  Definately a tragic accident . Sadly this will affect everyone who witnessed it as with any accident where life is lost or damaged. x


----------



## Hairy Old Cob (8 July 2013)

Kirkamlass I think an apology might be in order or is a 1 post foal a dreaded TR***


----------



## Natch (8 July 2013)

Thoughts are with those involved.  Rip ponies.


----------



## xhollyx (8 July 2013)

kirkhamlass said:



			Just to put the record straight...the person transporting these ponies was un licenced, was not insured as a transporter, nor had they the relevant grooms licence. 
They had crammed 3 ponies, not 2, into a small 2 pony horsebox. Not only were they overloaded with ponies but there were many adults and children on board.....an accident waiting to happen sadly.
		
Click to expand...

oh yeah and who are you to say that i was in that box the lady driving was fully insured there was 3 of us in there it was a 3 seat horse boxi u need to get your facts right trying to act big becuase youve got hold of faulse information! it was a horrible thing to go throught and were all lucky to be here there was nothing we could of done to save the ponnies.. if we'd tryed getting them out the could of ran on to the road causeing a crash and killed people i hope u feel shamed for trying to be all that i think you tell me who you got your information of!!


----------



## luckilotti (8 July 2013)

So tragic that someone has registered an account it seems to just post on my thread slating the owner of the horsebox.  
I don't know the owner of the box personally but I have many a customer who has used her and knows her and I have never heard anything negative about her transport service. 

I am not sure if they do it for vehicle fires but I hope that there is an investigation as to why it started - I know it wont change things but it may put the drivers mind at ease knowing plus other horsebox owners can all be aware of the consequences of such a fault. 

Something like this happening would be horrendous no matter which road you are on but on a motorway during the afternoon, on a sunny day when lots of people were heading down the m55 to come to Blackpool for the day, there really wouldn't have been much chance to rescue the horses sadly. 

Those related to R - please send her a hug from me x


----------



## Sara2510 (8 July 2013)

It is an investigation ongoing , the insurance company automatically do this as unlike some people have said she is insured so hopefully we will find out the cause and raise awareness if there is a specific fault to prevent this tragedy again


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (8 July 2013)

kirkhamlass said:



			Just to put the record straight...the person transporting these ponies was un licenced, was not insured as a transporter, nor had they the relevant grooms licence. 
They had crammed 3 ponies, not 2, into a small 2 pony horsebox. Not only were they overloaded with ponies but there were many adults and children on board.....an accident waiting to happen sadly.
		
Click to expand...

To make this assumption and surmise this is what happened, you have to make pretty damn sure its the truth and the facts before throwing this into  the public forum to read.

 On this account it was total folly,  info you got from a cornflake packet etc.

 As others have said an apology is the least you can do, its bad enough they live through it, experienced it and lost their ponies, not to say in the least the suffering that went on without this making things worse.  Are you going to be manly enough to post your second post and admit you were wrong and say sorry for posting total un truth and causing unnecessary  pain for all those involved??? or are your going to be a coward and hide behind your computer screen and wait for the dust to settle????


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (8 July 2013)

Can't believe someone wrote what they did. Thoughts with all involved, I've seen a horse box go up in flames, luckily they had just pulled at the show so had time to get out the horse (believe) it was just the one, literally a minute later it was all in flames, they go up in flames so so quickly once they start.


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (8 July 2013)

Just to add, purely on seeing that horse box go up we always make sure we have a clear way through to the horse box area, so if needed one of us can literally be going through and untying whilst someone is dropping the ramp if time and people allow.


----------



## Tizzy (8 July 2013)

Funny how this person claiming to be in the know about the driver being 'uninsured' and 'driving with far too many people on board' is a first time poster when clearly they havnt got the first clue!

Tip for you, go away troll and don't come on here upsetting those involved. You got caught out by family members who deserve a little respect and dignity.

Back to the family of this tragic accident, I'm so sorry you have all had such a terrible and emotional day. But thank god you all got out alive. RIP little ponies. Xxx


----------



## Sara2510 (8 July 2013)

In all of this what it comes down to is that these poor innocent animals have lost there lives through nobody's fault and we all as horse lovers will feel the loss , r.i.p ponies :-(


----------



## maverick21 (9 July 2013)

all horse owners in blackpool all no who this lady is transporter she has a flashy smart new 2 horse box,i seen her load horse at yards kids men woman all shoving horses in it trying to load it coz she offers a cheep service £15 quid yard moves ect i seen the loaders decked by strong horse because of the clumsy negligent way they gone about it, i say this never in a million yrs would i sit in a horse box and let horses burn, and blame the vehicle, my god  you need to wake the hell up, this box was side loader so when she pulled on to hard shoulder they coudent drop the door coz the moterway barrier running long the edge prevent it from droping down ,and a fire in the engine must take some time to flaw up out off control, the engine at front the horses in the back you any one with comman sence could got them horse out even if it ment stoping a lane of traffic,some thing not right about this am sure we all had proplems loading horse at some times or accidents falling off a horse or horse hurting its self spooking at somthing But i no i never loose a horse in a fire i smoke and have a fag in my mouth most time when mucking out or round straw hay nets i no i shoudent but i still smoke in stables,i can understand a blow out trye or car crash but this fire is down to owner and thwem cheep horses they got from sales, Ruff owners negligent ect ect it was only few weeks a go one couple in blackpool got 10 yr ban from keeping horses she got horses againe in her friend name,ladies you dont look after ur horse propley ur ruff crap riders and try to keep a few horse on a tenner a week ur bitch on yards ur horse left to rot if you want proof i vidio the yards i no and show it am not surprized shocked by any horror storys i here i all ready no what ther like you never get ur hands on my horse loan ride it what can i say i seen you lot at the shows whith ur fancy out fits and horse that are worth about 200 quid one question did you have full comp insurance maybe you could up grade to a bling new box lovee and cruz round in it you be surprized what some people will do to get money, boo hoo my eyes are filling up thinking  off this fire but i sup the horses are better off than i life off misery with them lot your bizzeness as a transporter over to be honest it never really started marbe you could start charging money to hold some horse on a lead rope  or some other equine expertizs


----------



## _GG_ (9 July 2013)

maverick21 said:



			all horse owners in blackpool all no who this lady is transporter she has a flashy smart new 2 horse box,i seen her load horse at yards kids men woman all shoving horses in it trying to load it coz she offers a cheep service £15 quid yard moves ect i seen the loaders decked by strong horse because of the clumsy negligent way they gone about it, i say this never in a million yrs would i sit in a horse box and let horses burn, and blame the vehicle, my god  you need to wake the hell up, this box was side loader so when she pulled on to hard shoulder they coudent drop the door coz the moterway barrier running long the edge prevent it from droping down ,and a fire in the engine must take some time to flaw up out off control, the engine at front the horses in the back you any one with comman sence could got them horse out even if it ment stoping a lane of traffic,some thing not right about this am sure we all had proplems loading horse at some times or accidents falling off a horse or horse hurting its self spooking at somthing But i no i never loose a horse in a fire i smoke and have a fag in my mouth most time when mucking out or round straw hay nets i no i shoudent but i still smoke in stables,i can understand a blow out trye or car crash but this fire is down to owner and thwem cheep horses they got from sales, Ruff owners negligent ect ect it was only few weeks a go one couple in blackpool got 10 yr ban from keeping horses she got horses againe in her friend name,ladies you dont look after ur horse propley ur ruff crap riders and try to keep a few horse on a tenner a week ur bitch on yards ur horse left to rot if you want proof i vidio the yards i no and show it am not surprized shocked by any horror storys i here i all ready no what ther like you never get ur hands on my horse loan ride it what can i say i seen you lot at the shows whith ur fancy out fits and horse that are worth about 200 quid one question did you have full comp insurance maybe you could up grade to a bling new box lovee and cruz round in it you be surprized what some people will do to get money, boo hoo my eyes are filling up thinking  off this fire but i sup the horses are better off than i life off misery with them lot your bizzeness as a transporter over to be honest it never really started marbe you could start charging money to hold some horse on a lead rope  or some other equine expertizs
		
Click to expand...

Where did you go to school?


----------



## nikicb (9 July 2013)

maverick21 said:



			all horse owners in blackpool all no who this lady is transporter she has a flashy smart new 2 horse box,i seen her load horse at yards kids men woman all shoving horses in it trying to load it coz she offers a cheep service £15 quid yard moves ect i seen the loaders decked by strong horse because of the clumsy negligent way they gone about it, i say this never in a million yrs would i sit in a horse box and let horses burn, and blame the vehicle, my god  you need to wake the hell up, this box was side loader so when she pulled on to hard shoulder they coudent drop the door coz the moterway barrier running long the edge prevent it from droping down ,and a fire in the engine must take some time to flaw up out off control, the engine at front the horses in the back you any one with comman sence could got them horse out even if it ment stoping a lane of traffic,some thing not right about this am sure we all had proplems loading horse at some times or accidents falling off a horse or horse hurting its self spooking at somthing But i no i never loose a horse in a fire i smoke and have a fag in my mouth most time when mucking out or round straw hay nets i no i shoudent but i still smoke in stables,i can understand a blow out trye or car crash but this fire is down to owner and thwem cheep horses they got from sales, Ruff owners negligent ect ect it was only few weeks a go one couple in blackpool got 10 yr ban from keeping horses she got horses againe in her friend name,ladies you dont look after ur horse propley ur ruff crap riders and try to keep a few horse on a tenner a week ur bitch on yards ur horse left to rot if you want proof i vidio the yards i no and show it am not surprized shocked by any horror storys i here i all ready no what ther like you never get ur hands on my horse loan ride it what can i say i seen you lot at the shows whith ur fancy out fits and horse that are worth about 200 quid one question did you have full comp insurance maybe you could up grade to a bling new box lovee and cruz round in it you be surprized what some people will do to get money, boo hoo my eyes are filling up thinking  off this fire but i sup the horses are better off than i life off misery with them lot your bizzeness as a transporter over to be honest it never really started marbe you could start charging money to hold some horse on a lead rope  or some other equine expertizs
		
Click to expand...

I'm sorry, you clearly have some personal vendetta against the transporter, but this is neither the time nor the place to air it.  

RIP poor ponies, whatever the cause of this fire.  x


----------



## Tizzy (9 July 2013)

maverick21 said:



			all horse owners in blackpool all no who this lady is transporter she has a flashy smart new 2 horse box,i seen her load horse at yards kids men woman all shoving horses in it trying to load it coz she offers a cheep service £15 quid yard moves ect i seen the loaders decked by strong horse because of the clumsy negligent way they gone about it, i say this never in a million yrs would i sit in a horse box and let horses burn, and blame the vehicle, my god  you need to wake the hell up, this box was side loader so when she pulled on to hard shoulder they coudent drop the door coz the moterway barrier running long the edge prevent it from droping down ,and a fire in the engine must take some time to flaw up out off control, the engine at front the horses in the back you any one with comman sence could got them horse out even if it ment stoping a lane of traffic,some thing not right about this am sure we all had proplems loading horse at some times or accidents falling off a horse or horse hurting its self spooking at somthing But i no i never loose a horse in a fire i smoke and have a fag in my mouth most time when mucking out or round straw hay nets i no i shoudent but i still smoke in stables,i can understand a blow out trye or car crash but this fire is down to owner and thwem cheep horses they got from sales, Ruff owners negligent ect ect it was only few weeks a go one couple in blackpool got 10 yr ban from keeping horses she got horses againe in her friend name,ladies you dont look after ur horse propley ur ruff crap riders and try to keep a few horse on a tenner a week ur bitch on yards ur horse left to rot if you want proof i vidio the yards i no and show it am not surprized shocked by any horror storys i here i all ready no what ther like you never get ur hands on my horse loan ride it what can i say i seen you lot at the shows whith ur fancy out fits and horse that are worth about 200 quid one question did you have full comp insurance maybe you could up grade to a bling new box lovee and cruz round in it you be surprized what some people will do to get money, boo hoo my eyes are filling up thinking  off this fire but i sup the horses are better off than i life off misery with them lot your bizzeness as a transporter over to be honest it never really started marbe you could start charging money to hold some horse on a lead rope  or some other equine expertizs
		
Click to expand...

Oh look, another 'first time' poster! How many more accounts are you going to set up this week?

Guessing by your illiterate posts, your probably about 12?? So it's best you hop off to bed sweetie as you have school in the morning.


----------



## xhollyx (9 July 2013)

maverick21 said:



			all horse owners in blackpool all no who this lady is transporter she has a flashy smart new 2 horse box,i seen her load horse at yards kids men woman all shoving horses in it trying to load it coz she offers a cheep service £15 quid yard moves ect i seen the loaders decked by strong horse because of the clumsy negligent way they gone about it, i say this never in a million yrs would i sit in a horse box and let horses burn, and blame the vehicle, my god  you need to wake the hell up, this box was side loader so when she pulled on to hard shoulder they coudent drop the door coz the moterway barrier running long the edge prevent it from droping down ,and a fire in the engine must take some time to flaw up out off control, the engine at front the horses in the back you any one with comman sence could got them horse out even if it ment stoping a lane of traffic,some thing not right about this am sure we all had proplems loading horse at some times or accidents falling off a horse or horse hurting its self spooking at somthing But i no i never loose a horse in a fire i smoke and have a fag in my mouth most time when mucking out or round straw hay nets i no i shoudent but i still smoke in stables,i can understand a blow out trye or car crash but this fire is down to owner and thwem cheep horses they got from sales, Ruff owners negligent ect ect it was only few weeks a go one couple in blackpool got 10 yr ban from keeping horses she got horses againe in her friend name,ladies you dont look after ur horse propley ur ruff crap riders and try to keep a few horse on a tenner a week ur bitch on yards ur horse left to rot if you want proof i vidio the yards i no and show it am not surprized shocked by any horror storys i here i all ready no what ther like you never get ur hands on my horse loan ride it what can i say i seen you lot at the shows whith ur fancy out fits and horse that are worth about 200 quid one question did you have full comp insurance maybe you could up grade to a bling new box lovee and cruz round in it you be surprized what some people will do to get money, boo hoo my eyes are filling up thinking  off this fire but i sup the horses are better off than i life off misery with them lot your bizzeness as a transporter over to be honest it never really started marbe you could start charging money to hold some horse on a lead rope  or some other equine expertizs
		
Click to expand...

oh yeah right if wed got the horeses of it may of caused a crash killing people do you really think we could of stopped cars going at 70 mile per hour and over? and do you reallly think we wanted to leave them there u need to sort your head out there was no chance of getting them out u silly cow! it was not to get money at all are you seriously that stupid youve just come on here same reason as the other woman to try and look big slagging someone of for an accident that couldnt of been helped!!! also id like to know if it were all puposely done then wouldnt car crashes and all that be cause for money then... your actually vile crawl under the rock you came from!


----------



## Natch (9 July 2013)

I wouldn't worry Holly,  that first time poster won't be taken seriously by anybody.


----------



## ChestnutTinker (9 July 2013)

I can't believe they were bought at Clitheroe, completely forgot it was on but so sad. Poor ponies. RIP Little ones xx


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (9 July 2013)

What a vile thing to post, Maverick21, have you actually ever seen a lorry go up in flames?? They go up bl**dy quickly, we havnt heard yet what started the fire. And I highly doubt they where sitting around not caring. By the time they pulled over, and got out it could well of been too late to have a chance to do anything. They were also on a Motorway with 3 lanes of traffic going at 70mph, if they had of managed to somehow get them out they could well of been more accidents. And human life is more precious more than animals. And as for smoking at the stables, around straw you can't care about your horses that much, any spark could cause a fire, have a look at how forest fires are caused, do you want to be responsible for burning down your yard???


----------



## ChestnutTinker (9 July 2013)

Hmm seems to be a lot of new members on this thread..


----------



## freckles22uk (9 July 2013)

maverick21 said:



			But i no i never loose a horse in a fire i smoke and have a fag in my mouth most time when mucking out or round straw hay nets i no i shoudent but i still smoke in stables,
		
Click to expand...

Well after trying to understand all that ( is it me or is spelling getting worse? and what happened to full stops and paragraphs??) 

But this person is having a go, then openly admits to smoking on a yard while mucking out :-o  

RIP to the ponies, and to all those involved :-(


----------



## Sara2510 (9 July 2013)

They clearly don't know my auntie as everything this person said is false !! But thanks to all you other lovely people xx


----------



## Pink_Lady (9 July 2013)

What a tragedy - thoughts go to all concerned.  RIP ponies


----------



## Sara2510 (9 July 2013)

There's a full story and pic on the Blackpool gazette web page for maverick21


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (9 July 2013)

Sarah  oh one of the little boxes , even harder to rescue them.



I just hope they did not suffer much  thinking of you all at this horrid time


----------



## no1 (9 July 2013)

maverick21 said:



			all horse owners in blackpool all no who this lady is transporter she has a flashy smart new 2 horse box,i seen her load horse at yards kids men woman all shoving horses in it trying to load it coz she offers a cheep service £15 quid yard moves ect i seen the loaders decked by strong horse because of the clumsy negligent way they gone about it, i say this never in a million yrs would i sit in a horse box and let horses burn, and blame the vehicle, my god  you need to wake the hell up, this box was side loader so when she pulled on to hard shoulder they coudent drop the door coz the moterway barrier running long the edge prevent it from droping down ,and a fire in the engine must take some time to flaw up out off control, the engine at front the horses in the back you any one with comman sence could got them horse out even if it ment stoping a lane of traffic,some thing not right about this am sure we all had proplems loading horse at some times or accidents falling off a horse or horse hurting its self spooking at somthing But i no i never loose a horse in a fire i smoke and have a fag in my mouth most time when mucking out or round straw hay nets i no i shoudent but i still smoke in stables,i can understand a blow out trye or car crash but this fire is down to owner and thwem cheep horses they got from sales, Ruff owners negligent ect ect it was only few weeks a go one couple in blackpool got 10 yr ban from keeping horses she got horses againe in her friend name,ladies you dont look after ur horse propley ur ruff crap riders and try to keep a few horse on a tenner a week ur bitch on yards ur horse left to rot if you want proof i vidio the yards i no and show it am not surprized shocked by any horror storys i here i all ready no what ther like you never get ur hands on my horse loan ride it what can i say i seen you lot at the shows whith ur fancy out fits and horse that are worth about 200 quid one question did you have full comp insurance maybe you could up grade to a bling new box lovee and cruz round in it you be surprized what some people will do to get money, boo hoo my eyes are filling up thinking  off this fire but i sup the horses are better off than i life off misery with them lot your bizzeness as a transporter over to be honest it never really started marbe you could start charging money to hold some horse on a lead rope  or some other equine expertizs
		
Click to expand...

Who ever you are! I think it would be wise to remove your comments to prove that actually your not such a silly person as 
A. you were not there
B. I was there
C. I seen it all and know that she did everything correct
D. your opinion is extreme and tells me your either a child or someone who is a dreamer
E. you can be prosecuted for slander and now your threads are copied etc the law can get information about who you are.


----------



## no1 (9 July 2013)

Just for the record, this lady is a professional horse transporter who didn't charge ridiculous money, her box was not flashy and brand new, it was actually 10 year old and well looked after, on the day she had 2 young girls with her on a very busy motorway and the first indication of a problem was a bit of smoke to which she pulled over which toke seconds and then it was thick black smoke, well with 2 young children on a very busy motorway and no sound or movement from the horses in the back what would you do?

would you go and open doors when the thick black smoke billowing out? the doors red hot? risking the children when the petrol tank close by?

the fire was so quick all she could do was grab both young children who where screaming and take them to safety, what happened was a freak accident and a very sad one to and I will never forget it myself as it all unravelled.


----------



## no1 (9 July 2013)

Rollin said:



			Poor poor ponies.  I did wonder when I saw the thread, how this could happen to a properly run transport operation.  Fire in the engine, time to get horse off back surely?
		
Click to expand...

Very Easily actually, doesn't matter how professional you are


----------



## no1 (9 July 2013)

maverick21 said:



			all horse owners in blackpool all no who this lady is transporter she has a flashy smart new 2 horse box,i seen her load horse at yards kids men woman all shoving horses in it trying to load it coz she offers a cheep service £15 quid yard moves ect i seen the loaders decked by strong horse because of the clumsy negligent way they gone about it, i say this never in a million yrs would i sit in a horse box and let horses burn, and blame the vehicle, my god  you need to wake the hell up, this box was side loader so when she pulled on to hard shoulder they coudent drop the door coz the moterway barrier running long the edge prevent it from droping down ,and a fire in the engine must take some time to flaw up out off control, the engine at front the horses in the back you any one with comman sence could got them horse out even if it ment stoping a lane of traffic,some thing not right about this am sure we all had proplems loading horse at some times or accidents falling off a horse or horse hurting its self spooking at somthing But i no i never loose a horse in a fire i smoke and have a fag in my mouth most time when mucking out or round straw hay nets i no i shoudent but i still smoke in stables,i can understand a blow out trye or car crash but this fire is down to owner and thwem cheep horses they got from sales, Ruff owners negligent ect ect it was only few weeks a go one couple in blackpool got 10 yr ban from keeping horses she got horses againe in her friend name,ladies you dont look after ur horse propley ur ruff crap riders and try to keep a few horse on a tenner a week ur bitch on yards ur horse left to rot if you want proof i vidio the yards i no and show it am not surprized shocked by any horror storys i here i all ready no what ther like you never get ur hands on my horse loan ride it what can i say i seen you lot at the shows whith ur fancy out fits and horse that are worth about 200 quid one question did you have full comp insurance maybe you could up grade to a bling new box lovee and cruz round in it you be surprized what some people will do to get money, boo hoo my eyes are filling up thinking  off this fire but i sup the horses are better off than i life off misery with them lot your bizzeness as a transporter over to be honest it never really started marbe you could start charging money to hold some horse on a lead rope  or some other equine expertizs
		
Click to expand...

Cheap horses from sales? what kind of horse lover are you? price is not an issue there still horses, reading this says your just jealous person and not the kind many care for


----------



## no1 (9 July 2013)

JumpinBeckeyJane said:



			What a vile thing to post, Maverick21, have you actually ever seen a lorry go up in flames?? They go up bl**dy quickly, we havnt heard yet what started the fire. And I highly doubt they where sitting around not caring. By the time they pulled over, and got out it could well of been too late to have a chance to do anything. They were also on a Motorway with 3 lanes of traffic going at 70mph, if they had of managed to somehow get them out they could well of been more accidents. And human life is more precious more than animals. And as for smoking at the stables, around straw you can't care about your horses that much, any spark could cause a fire, have a look at how forest fires are caused, do you want to be responsible for burning down your yard???
		
Click to expand...

totally agree well said and this indeed the issue, this maverick21 is obviously a total idiot, shame on that person


----------



## no1 (9 July 2013)

freckles22uk said:



			Well after trying to understand all that ( is it me or is spelling getting worse? and what happened to full stops and paragraphs??) 

But this person is having a go, then openly admits to smoking on a yard while mucking out :-o  

RIP to the ponies, and to all those involved :-(
		
Click to expand...

Lol well said and yeh unbelieveable


----------



## macer89 (9 July 2013)

very sad news rip ponys and thoughts go out to any one involved can anyone tell me what ponys got killed ? only asking as we sold a pony at the auction on sat for a friend thanks


----------



## EstherYoung (10 July 2013)

no1 - It must have been horrendous. My worst nightmare, and I send my thoughts to all involved. One can only hope that the smoke got to the horses before the fire did. If they were quiet, it's likely that is what happened.


----------



## Luci07 (10 July 2013)

I gave up trying to read Mavericks incomprehensible, lazy and illiterate post. I got the gist of it from the comments of those who had managed to decipher it. If you wish to make a point on this forum, then take a bit of time to ensure it can be read. There are a lot of people on here who really do have genuine issues but I never have a problem reading their posts!


----------



## ChestnutTinker (10 July 2013)

Have all these foals just joined for this thread?


----------



## ChestnutTinker (10 July 2013)

macer89 said:



			very sad news rip ponys and thoughts go out to any one involved can anyone tell me what ponys got killed ? only asking as we sold a pony at the auction on sat for a friend thanks
		
Click to expand...

No idea unfortunately, praying it's not the pony you sold


----------



## Amymay (10 July 2013)

I'd challenge anyone to get a horse out of this:

http://www.blackpoolgazette.co.uk/n...ews/horsebox-fire-kills-two-animals-1-5833775

Completely tragic.


----------



## BorgRae (10 July 2013)

macer89 said:



			very sad news rip ponys and thoughts go out to any one involved can anyone tell me what ponys got killed ? only asking as we sold a pony at the auction on sat for a friend thanks
		
Click to expand...


I'm praying none of the 3 ponies were yours


----------



## T_K (10 July 2013)

Just curious, does this brand of box have an emergency exit through the jockey door? The little box I use does, I guess it's designed for just this kind of emergency. I would gladly risk my life to try to rescue any pony, no matter how 'cheap'.


----------



## Amymay (10 July 2013)

T_K said:



			I would gladly risk my life to try to rescue any pony, no matter how 'cheap'.
		
Click to expand...

I think what we 'think' we'd do, and we'd actually do when faced with a situation like that are probably entirely different.


----------



## Luci07 (10 July 2013)

I think people are underestimating just how quickly fire can spread. I would be pretty sure of there was any chance of safely getting the ponies out, they would have, but speaking from personal experience, fire takes over in a matter of a few minutes...


----------



## WelshD (10 July 2013)

Tragic

Having driven normal vans with the same cab the engine is awfully close to you and the cab is only as deep as the seats and the legroom so overall the horses are mere feet away from the engine themselves

A fire would spread just so quickly, anyone trying to let down the side ramp would be very close to the fire 

Given that the passengers were children no one could have reacted fast enough to get out of the passenger door and get to the ramp, the driver will have to run around and of course they would have got the kids out first so time spent doing that

I think to question the actions of the driver is in poor taste


----------



## rockysmum (10 July 2013)

RIP ponies, this is a dreadful story.

Don't intend to join the argument with people joining to post on here.  If there really were three ponies in it, they can have been legal though

Does make we wonder once again about these types of box conversions.  What are they made of to go up so quickly.  Was petrol/gas or some other accelerant the cause or are flamable materials used in the construction.


----------



## BorgRae (10 July 2013)

There were definitely 3 ponies on board unfortunately  poor souls.

I'm sure the driver did everything she could under the circumstances. I can't imagine what she, and all those involved, must be going through. 

It was a tragic accident and I pray the ponies didn't suffer too much and were knocked out by the fumes.

May they rest in peace. So terribly sad xx


----------



## xhollyx (10 July 2013)

T_K said:



			Just curious, does this brand of box have an emergency exit through the jockey door? The little box I use does, I guess it's designed for just this kind of emergency. I would gladly risk my life to try to rescue any pony, no matter how 'cheap'.
		
Click to expand...

it wasnt the fact they were cheap we did want to rescue them and like ive been saying so many times if wed got them out they would of run on the motorway and caused a crash killing themselves and people what you think you would do and what you would of actually done in that situation are 2 different things


----------



## rockysmum (10 July 2013)

xhollyx said:



			it wasnt the fact they were cheap we did want to rescue them and like ive been saying so many times if wed got them out they would of run on the motorway and caused a crash killing themselves and people what you think you would do and what you would of actually done in that situation are 2 different things
		
Click to expand...

So it was a deliberate decision not to try to get them out.  

Were they not wearing headcollar/ropes 

Were there enough people travelling with them to hold onto them.  Would there have been enough people if there had only been two.


----------



## JanetGeorge (10 July 2013)

maverick21 said:



			all horse owners in blackpool all no who this lady is transporter she has a flashy smart new 2 horse box,i seen her load horse at yards kids men woman all shoving horses in it trying to load it coz she offers a cheep service ...
		
Click to expand...

Listen you stupid little TROLL - we've seen through you once already!  No-one is going to take ANY notice of someone posting this sort of rubbish again - particularly when the TROLL concerned cannot spell, punctuate or use grammar!


----------



## JanetGeorge (10 July 2013)

Luci07 said:



			I think people are underestimating just how quickly fire can spread. I would be pretty sure of there was any chance of safely getting the ponies out, they would have, but speaking from personal experience, fire takes over in a matter of a few minutes...
		
Click to expand...

I think also people under-estimate the consequences of trying to get them out!  Chances are they had lost consciousness quickly due to smoke - but otherwise they would have been crazy with fear and almost certainly 'frozen' as a result.  In the unlikely event that they could have been offloaded alive, they would have likely been uncontrollable and have caused a major traffic accident - fatal to themselves and probably to innocent drivers!

The ONLY people who know the full story are those who were involved in this tragic accident - my sympathies are with them and I wish people would stop being so judgemental about this disaster!  Thankfully, I've never had to deal with THIS particular type of incident - but any disaster involving horses is always particularly difficult as you can't explain the situation to the horses and get their co-operation quickly!


----------



## Kenzo (10 July 2013)

Thoughts are with all those concerned, how anyone can pass such negative judgement on the driver is beyond me, they were on a busy road with two children with a box on fire, any other actions would of made the situation more potentially dangerous.
I can only imagine how upset this poor lady was and had to make some very quick decisions in order to stop the situation getting any worse.


----------



## CorvusCorax (10 July 2013)

Yep, lots of people here prepared to put their hands on and try to enter/add oxygen to a flaming, smoking, fume-expelling, roasting hot metal box full of accelerant and highly flammable material, on a busy road, with children in tow. In theory.

My thoughts to all those involved, it must have been very traumatic, not made any easier by the thoughts of keyboard warriors and armchair experts


----------



## Blanche (10 July 2013)

Well said JG and CC . RIP ponies .


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (10 July 2013)

JanetGeorge said:



			I think also people under-estimate the consequences of trying to get them out!  Chances are they had lost consciousness quickly due to smoke - but otherwise they would have been crazy with fear and almost certainly 'frozen' as a result.  In the unlikely event that they could have been offloaded alive, they would have likely been uncontrollable and have caused a major traffic accident - fatal to themselves and probably to innocent drivers!

The ONLY people who know the full story are those who were involved in this tragic accident - my sympathies are with them and I wish people would stop being so judgemental about this disaster!  Thankfully, I've never had to deal with THIS particular type of incident - but any disaster involving horses is always particularly difficult as you can't explain the situation to the horses and get their co-operation quickly!
		
Click to expand...

This. If they weren't already dead, opening any doors would likely have resulted in flashover with fatal consequences for the horses but also potentially to the adult and children standing nearby. Quite apart from the passing traffic risk.


----------



## FionaM12 (10 July 2013)

A dreadful accident.

I think it's completely inappropriate for anyone to speculate about any aspect of it on a public forum, especially when it appears people who were involved are aware of this thread.


----------



## EstherYoung (10 July 2013)

rockysmum said:



			Does make we wonder once again about these types of box conversions.  What are they made of to go up so quickly.  Was petrol/gas or some other accelerant the cause or are flamable materials used in the construction.
		
Click to expand...

ANY horsebox has the potential to go up very quickly if it catches. They normally contain some or all of the following:
- Fuel (petrol being more flammable than diesel but they'll both burn)
- Wood
- Gas cylinders

This terrible incident has made me think though. How many of us carry fire extinguishers in our horsebox cabs? I know I haven't up to press but I will now. I don't even have one in the car - again I will now.

I did get an emergency exit fitted to my little box when we bought it so that there were two ways out in case of problems, but whether it would have even been possible to evacuate quickly enough in a situation like this I don't know. As has been previously stated, opening doors may well have fuelled the flames further.


----------



## xhollyx (10 July 2013)

rockysmum said:



			So it was a deliberate decision not to try to get them out.  

Were they not wearing headcollar/ropes 

Were there enough people travelling with them to hold onto them.  Would there have been enough people if there had only been two.
		
Click to expand...

yes they were wearing head collars and lead ropes the fire was speading to quickly and opening the side 
1: would of fed oxygen to the fire
2:the box was to hot
3:are you seriously that heartless to be posting these kind of comments you need to read up on fires and how quickly they spread and the smoke was hot and black and blowing out like mad there was no choice they were gone by the smoke put yourself in the situation and think if you were the driver and you had 2 younger children in the wagon that werent yours really think about and and not say what you would of done realistickly with a rapidly spreading fire and petrol in the tank it was far to dangerouse the ponies if they were still alive by then bould of wanted to run as far as possible away from the smoke horses are fight or flight and no one could of kept them calm on  the hard sholder on the m55 with cars going over 70 mph they would of been hit by a car then caused a crash killing people 

i think anyone wanting to post more insensitive and heartless comments should keep it to themselves and leave it at that as no one else is acting like this its immature sad and big headed funny thing is tho no one posting these comment are big enough to give their names proving your a spineless heartless big head coward that's all i have to say as you not listening maybe one day you be in a bad accident and you'll think how stupid you were for being so insensitive!

also the driver did her best to keep us safe and im so thankful for it


----------



## rockysmum (11 July 2013)

xhollyx said:



			yes they were wearing head collars and lead ropes the fire was speading to quickly and opening the side 
1: would of fed oxygen to the fire
2:the box was to hot
3:are you seriously that heartless to be posting these kind of comments you need to read up on fires and how quickly they spread and the smoke was hot and black and blowing out like mad there was no choice they were gone by the smoke put yourself in the situation and think if you were the driver and you had 2 younger children in the wagon that werent yours really think about and and not say what you would of done realistickly with a rapidly spreading fire and petrol in the tank it was far to dangerouse the ponies if they were still alive by then bould of wanted to run as far as possible away from the smoke horses are fight or flight and no one could of kept them calm on  the hard sholder on the m55 with cars going over 70 mph they would of been hit by a car then caused a crash killing people 

i think anyone wanting to post more insensitive and heartless comments should keep it to themselves and leave it at that as no one else is acting like this its immature sad and big headed funny thing is tho no one posting these comment are big enough to give their names proving your a spineless heartless big head coward that's all i have to say as you not listening maybe one day you be in a bad accident and you'll think how stupid you were for being so insensitive!

also the driver did her best to keep us safe and im so thankful for it
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear, I didn't post comments, I just asked a few questions 

And in any incident a lot can be learned from asking what went wrong to stop it happening to someone else


----------



## YorksG (11 July 2013)

Tbh RM your questions did indeed suggest that you were being judgemental, suggesting that more could have been done in the situation


----------



## luckyoldme (12 July 2013)

This thread shows internet forums at their worst and makes shocking reading.
Is it not enough to offer sympathies to those concerned? Is it really necessary to conduct cyber investigations into someones tradgedy based on speculation and assumptions?

Haertfelt sympathies to those involed ive seen a wagon go up in flames and know how quick it happens and how destructive these fires are.


----------



## Luci07 (12 July 2013)

luckyoldme said:



			This thread shows internet forums at their worst and makes shocking reading.
Is it not enough to offer sympathies to those concerned? Is it really necessary to conduct cyber investigations into someones tradgedy based on speculation and assumptions?

Haertfelt sympathies to those involed ive seen a wagon go up in flames and know how quick it happens and how destructive these fires are.
		
Click to expand...

It also shows the best because while there was unkind speculation, there was also clear headed and vigorous defence.  When my flat went up in smoke, the firemen estimated that in less than 7 minutes my home was inaccessible for untrained people. 7 minutes.  I had time to call the fire brigade, grab my bag and get out. No more. 

And I too will be buying a fire extinguisher. It may not be enough, or it could buy me more time. 

I, personally, would be extremely grateful if the actual posters involved would be able to share the cause of the fire or any thoughts on actions that we could take to try to make it safer for our horses.


----------



## fburton (12 July 2013)

maverick21 said:



			But i no i never loose a horse in a fire i smoke and have a fag in my mouth most time when mucking out or round straw hay nets i no i shoudent but i still smoke in stables,i can understand a blow out trye or car crash but this fire is down to owner and thwem cheep horses they got from sales, Ruff owners negligent ect ect
		
Click to expand...

Ect ect indeed. You write like you have a fag in your mouth most of the time. Just don't come on here looking for sympathy if your stables go up in smoke due to your disgusting, dangerous habit.


----------



## fburton (12 July 2013)

amymay said:



			I think what we 'think' we'd do, and we'd actually do when faced with a situation like that are probably entirely different.
		
Click to expand...

Quite so. Talk and sentiment (no matter how heartfelt) is cheap.


----------



## fburton (12 July 2013)

Luci07 said:



			I think people are underestimating just how quickly fire can spread. I would be pretty sure of there was any chance of safely getting the ponies out, they would have, but speaking from personal experience, fire takes over in a matter of a few minutes...
		
Click to expand...

Where I work we are required to attend a fire safety lecture every two years and they always show a clip of a fire in a living room. Even after multiple watchings, it is no less jaw-droppingly scary. The fire is started by a small flame on the sofa. By a minute wisps of smoke are coming off the ignited sofa, enough to trigger a smoke alarm. By two minutes smoke and hot gases are building up below the ceiling. Then, suddenly, flashover. Into the third minute, the whole room is a raging inferno that even firemen wouldn't be able to get near. That's all the time it takes. (It was made before fire-retardant furniture coverings were mandatory, but there's another clip showing essentially the same thing involving an xmas tree.)


----------



## Girlracer (12 July 2013)

What a dreadful accident, thoughts to all those involved.

I think anyone with any common sense can recognise how quickly a fire such as this would have spread, and quite how difficult unloading the ponies would of been. And even if they had of gotten them off then keeping them under control at the side of a busy motorway? Pretty difficult I would imainge. It's a terrible, tragic accident - but just that, an accident.


----------



## tiga71 (12 July 2013)

You can't possibly know what you would do until you are in that awful situation. 

RIP ponies.

It has also made me go and buy fire extinguishers for my little lorry.


----------



## fburton (12 July 2013)

YorksG said:



			Tbh RM your questions did indeed suggest that you were being judgemental, suggesting that more could have been done in the situation
		
Click to expand...

FWIW, I read what rockysmum wrote as born more of desperation than judgmentalism. I think we would all wish we could do more in such a perilous situation, even if our options are tragically limited in practice.

Anyway, deepest sympathy to all involved.


----------



## Suechoccy (12 July 2013)

fburton said:



			Where I work we are required to attend a fire safety lecture every two years and they always show a clip of a fire in a living room. Even after multiple watchings, it is no less jaw-droppingly scary. The fire is started by a small flame on the sofa. By a minute wisps of smoke are coming off the ignited sofa, enough to trigger a smoke alarm. By two minutes smoke and hot gases are building up below the ceiling. Then, suddenly, flashover. Into the third minute, the whole room is a raging inferno that even firemen wouldn't be able to get near. That's all the time it takes. (It was made before fire-retardant furniture coverings were mandatory, but there's another clip showing essentially the same thing involving an xmas tree.)
		
Click to expand...

I've seen that video too. It is absolutely terrifying how quickly the fire takes hold, and the smoke is as much the killer as the high temperatures and flames.  

My sympathies to the people involved in such a horrifying event, absolutely sickening to stand there knowing you can't do anything to save the ponies.   

If we learn something from this, it's that we all buy a little fire extinguisher each tonight on the way home to keep in our lorries or our 4x4s towing trailers.  

RIP little ponies.


----------



## Mia&Vin (12 July 2013)

Im so sorry to all involved, I think trolls are best ignored and just showing the stupidity have they never seen a vehicle when they really go up


----------



## RunToEarth (12 July 2013)

rockysmum said:



			So it was a deliberate decision not to try to get them out.  

Were they not wearing headcollar/ropes 

Were there enough people travelling with them to hold onto them.  Would there have been enough people if there had only been two.
		
Click to expand...

I think that is completely unfair, and having been through something similar although thankfully nowhere near as tragic I can safely say that horses panicing in the face of flames will very rarely be restrained by a headcollar - they will run blind into anything, whether it is a motorway or not. 

Bear in mind most horseboxes also carry flammables like camping stoves and she had two children on board FFS, stop judging.


----------



## _GG_ (12 July 2013)

Too much wild speculation on this thread. If you can find nothing nice to say in the aftermath of an horrific tragedy for these ponies...say nothing at all, it simply speaks volumes of your own social an emotional failings.

The ponies, God bless them would have been overcome by smoke and notbeen concious for the whole ordeal which is a blessing of sorts. The people involved had to witness this and will only have support and masses of condolences from me.


----------



## Tiffany (12 July 2013)

_GG_ said:



			Too much wild speculation on this thread. If you can find nothing nice to say in the aftermath of an horrific tragedy for these ponies...say nothing at all, it simply speaks volumes of your own social an emotional failings.

The ponies, God bless them would have been overcome by smoke and notbeen concious for the whole ordeal which is a blessing of sorts. The people involved had to witness this and will only have support and masses of condolences from me.
		
Click to expand...

^^^this^^^


----------

